# Our Style CC Save The Date Sept. 8th



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Save the date for the 2nd annual In Memory of Hugo car show. Flyer and more info coming soon.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. CAR CLUB AND B.C .WILL B THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When a person is remembered through a memorial car show, he truly was a GOOD person.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FERNANDOZ and the FOREVER CLOWN'N boys will be there!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

eriks66 said:


> TTT OUR STYLE C.C OKLAHOMA WE'LL BE THIR .





:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD Los Angeles will be there.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking forward to be back in L.A. for this special occasion! OUR STYLE Oklahoma will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT OUR STYLE C.C.


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP​


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> BACK TO THE TOP​


X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where's the flyer??? :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT OUR STYLE C.C.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT for the Homies. :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Bump..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

R I P Hugo


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

tangelow 77 said:


> R I P Hugo


X10000000


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flyer...??


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THE HUGO CAR SHOW TO THE TOP


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> :rimshot:


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy 4th of July...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Pa' Arriba!!


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*STTMFT FOR OURSTYLE CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN FOR :angel: R.I.P. HUGO:angel:  NOW THATS LOVE!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *STTMFT FOR OURSTYLE CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN FOR :angel: R.I.P. HUGO:angel:  NOW THATS LOVE!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP LOOKING FOR VENDORS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

LA GENTE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

The picnic date for OUR STYLE 30th anniversary will be on Sunday 8/11/13 & the Hugo Sixtos memorial car show will be on Sunday 9/8/13...I will post up flyers soon. Thank you all for your support!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT OUR STYLE CC


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: Best of Friends will be there to support


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave: BACK TO THE TOP


x2


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> x2


 WHATS UP WOODY:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> WHATS UP WOODY:wave:


aqui nomás bumping our style homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

arriba


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP LOOKING FOR VENDORS​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:wave:


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

FOR HUGO
TTT
MUCH RESPECT PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:wave:​


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP:wave:​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: BACK TO THE TOP​


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

back to the top :wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


BIG LOUU said:


> back to the top :wave:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SAVE THE DATE SEPT 8


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

I did:biggrin:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish we could make It hope one day soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> Wish we could make It hope one day soon


ONE DAY DAN WE WILL SEE YOU HERE:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flyer....:rant::rant:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flyer....:rant::rant:


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :yes:


SOOOOOOON


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

will let our members know about this.....


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT

**DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! PRAISE GOD!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE HOMIES ???


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

any flier?


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

who do we contact for vendor info


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:back to the top


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

OKJessie said:


>


What time is roll in?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

peterjm97 said:


> What time is roll in?



6am....see you there:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Also OUR STYLE Car Club will be celebrating their 30 year anniversary this Sunday the 11th at Holydale park. Picnic is open to all clubs & solo riders to come out & have a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC will be out there on Sept. 8th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

javy71 said:


> KINGS OF KINGS CC will be out there on Sept. 8th.


:thumbsup:THANKS


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj gonna be there...:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT OURSTYLE C.C.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT OURSTYLE C.C.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


thank's:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

*PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY WILL BE THERE*


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

CLICK ON THE IMAGE TO MAKE IT LARGER


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY said:


> *PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY WILL BE THERE*


thank you for your support:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

The Cholo Dj gonna be there...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

*PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY WILL BE THERE* :thumbsup:​


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREET STYLE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


THANK YOU STREET STYLE:thumbsup:SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> Morning bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinful Side 86 (Feb 1, 2012)

You know Westside Familia will be there to support our bruthas...


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers.....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sinful Side 86 said:


> You know Westside Familia will be there to support our bruthas...


:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WESTBOUND310 (Aug 26, 2013)

*LOCATION CHANGED!!! DUE TO SOME UNFORTUNATE SURCOMSTANCES WE HAD TO CHANGE THE LOCATION. WE WILL NOW BE HAVING OUR PICNIC AT HOLLYDALE PARK IN SOUTH GATE. WE HOPE EVERY ONE WHO PLANNED ON JOINING US WILL STILL BE ABLE TO MAKE IT. 5400 MONROE AVE SOUTH GATE CA 90280*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck with the show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> Good luck with the show


THANK YOU DAN:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

dmacraider said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> MORNING BUMP!!


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week baby...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this weekend


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTMFT FOR NEXT WEEK END!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> TTMFT FOR NEXT WEEK END!


:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## WESTBOUND310 (Aug 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this weekend


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> this weekend


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Brown ale 68 said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup::run::run:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THIS SUNDAY AT HUGOS SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE!!!!! WILL BE THERE


----------



## Brown ale 68 (Oct 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT OUR STYLE C.C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Also I will be passing the hat for yet another good cause so I need your help...thanks in advance.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run::run::run::run:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP FOR MAÑANA!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:sprint:TO THE TOP !!! Can't wait:sprint:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

stock 1963ss said:


> :sprint:TO THE TOP !!! Can't wait:sprint:


:thumbsup::run::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR MAÑANA!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Ride In Peace, Juice. 
Sometimes it's still hard to believe he's gone.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Whats it cost to enter this show?


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Whats it cost to enter this show?


$20


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> $20


Ok Thanks


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Whats it cost to enter this show?


$20.00


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> $20.00


I got $19.99


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Did u guys sleep?^^^^^


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> Did u guys sleep?^^^^^


Like a baby...^^^^

MUCH PROPS TO OUR STYLE FOR PUTTIN' IT DOWN!!
GOOD SHOW HOMIES!!!
SHOUT OUT TO THE CHOLO DJ (get the name right suckas!)

RIDE IN PEACE MY BOY JUICE HUGO SIXTOS FOREVER!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

OUR STYLE Los Angeles would like to thank all of you that came out to support Hugo Sixtos memory. This show wouldn't have been possible without your presence! Hugo Sixtos we miss you brother & forever in your memory through your memory... through the toughest & the best times until we join you in the sky! OUR STYLE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Like a baby...^^^^
> 
> MUCH PROPS TO OUR STYLE FOR PUTTIN' IT DOWN!!
> GOOD SHOW HOMIES!!!
> ...







That's right....The Cholo Dj......:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

OKJessie said:


> OUR STYLE Los Angeles would like to thank all of you that came out to support Hugo Sixtos memory. This show wouldn't have been possible without your presence! Hugo Sixtos we miss you brother & forever in your memory through your memory... through the toughest & the best times until we join you in the sky! OUR STYLE


TTT long drive but worth it for a good caused .


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Any pictures of the show? TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

THANK'S EVERY ONE FOR SHOWING UP GREAT PEOPLE THANK'S WE HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> THANK'S EVERY ONE FOR SHOWING UP GREAT PEOPLE THANK'S WE HAD A GREAT TIME.


 STREET STYLE !!HAD A GOOD TIME BROTHA..


----------



## XicanoOG13 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## XicanoOG13 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## XicanoOG13 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## XicanoOG13 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## XicanoOG13 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Had a Great Time with Great People!!

Loyal Alliance Car Club*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

XicanoOG13 said:


> View attachment 726474
> [/QUO
> TE]
> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC'' HADE A GOOD TIME!!!!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


>


LOYAL ALLIANCE WAS IN THE CASA!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

